# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Suma je izvidjacu drug...

## Mukica

Zanima me sto znate i mislite o izvidjacima, te da li ste ikada bili clan izvidjacke organizacije, ako niste sto vam se nije svidjalo, a ako jeste ne trebam vas ni pitat jer znam.. a na kraju me zanima biste li, bez obzira na to da li ste bile ili ne clanovi, upisale svoje klince u izvidjace...

Ako postoji odred izvidjaca na vasem podrucju znate li koji je i kako se zove, tko ga vodi i kak sve to skupa funkcionira?

Ja sam bila skoro 20 godina.. Od davne 1976... (neke od vas tad nisu bile ni u planu...  :Grin: ), al to te obuzme i ostanes u dusi cijeli zivot u biti izvidjac.... Znam jos neke cure tu s foruma, koje ce se slozit sa mnom...

ak ste bile u izvidjacima, aj napisite koji odred
moj je bio O.I. "Marica Pataki" - Podsused... sad se zove "MP"

Jedno vrijeme sam apstinirala, a sad, kak mi je Kokos naras'o za skolu, upisat cu i njega i aktivirat cu se malo vise i ja... Zanima me kak je s vama?

----------


## Juroslav

Ja odgovorio, makar si pitala samo cure  :Smile: 

Eto, nikad nisam bio, a htio sam (nemam pojma zakaj mi starci nisu dali).

I priuštit ću to svojim klincima, pa ak' ima se svidi, nek uživaju (jedino ću probat nać neki odred koji je povezan s Crkvom - uostalom, skauti su izvorno katolička organizacija).

----------


## Poslid

Bila sam i imala jaaaako neugodno iskustvo, ali bih klincima dopustila da budu iziđači, ako bi to bila njihova želja.

A sad nemam pojma kako smo s zvali, to nikad nitko nije rekao. Mi smo bili "iz III. osnovne" (Čakovec).

----------


## branka1

Nikad nisam bila i žao mi je. Djecu ću upisati ako će željeti. Mislima da se stvore lijepa prijateljstva, stekne iskustvo... ma kao i na bilo kojem sportu, glazbenim aktivnostima i sl

----------


## Bubica

bila sam, bio je i MM, on je bio dugo i ozbiljno angažiran. 

Ako B bude htio upisati ću ga. Iako ne znam cijelu garnituru koja vodi izviđače u mom kvartu ono što znam baš mi se i ne sviđa tako da smo trenutno još na ledu...

----------


## mamaS

Bila sam izvidac u osnovnoj i srednjoj skoli, a onda odselila i izgubila sve veze s izvidacima. 
A jos i danas kad sretnem te ljude kao da vrijeme nije proslo.
Inace ja sam bila u pomorcima OI Rijeka - ma znate oni sminkeri u plavim uniformama.
Ako djeca izraze zelju dozvolit cu im upis, a ako ne bude interesa necu ih tjerati. Iako je taj kontakt s prirodom jako bitan. Iv vec sad uziva kad odemo u sumu i sam pronalazi jagode, maline i ostale plodove.

Off topic moj stari - isto strai izvidac uvijek kaze kako bi ja u sumi prezivjela i kako ja znam zapaliti vatru a sestra ne bi jer nikad nije bila u izvidacima. Ma znate to je ono rodila majka 2 kceri jedna je bila pametna a druga izvidac  :Smile: )))

----------


## BusyBee

Bila sam i imala svakakvih iskustava, i lijepih i manje lijepih iz perspektive mene kao mame (frajera od 18 i vise godina koji bare mene 13-godisnjakinju i sl.).... svidja mi se ideja skauta, pustit cu dijete ako bude htjela probati

----------


## Roko_mama

Nisam bila u izviđačima, bila sam u planinarima i to jako dugo, član PD Japetić iz Samobora, završila sam i planinarsku školu. Općenito sam pobornik kretanja u prirodi pa tako i planinara i izviđača. Sa 18 godina sam upala u društvo izviđača i super smo se družili, išli na izlete, fešte,  i to mi je fakat super. 
Ako će Roko imat volju i svakak ću ga upisat jer je to stvarno prekrasno

----------


## Matilda

Bila sam i izviđač i planinar i uživala sam u boravcima u prirodi, logorovanjima. 
Sjećam se marame, bila je crvena s plavim rubom i imala sam kožni čvor i na reveru košulje značku s javorovim listom. Divna vremena!

Ne bih imala niš protiv da i M bude izviđač, samo kaj kod nas toga više nema.

----------


## egemama

TRES-TRES-TRESNJEVKA!!!   :Wink:  

bila sam u izvidacima i ne bih imala nista protiv da ege zeli, dapace.

----------


## egemama

TRES-TRES-TRESNJEVKA!!!   :Wink:  

bila sam u izvidacima i ne bih imala nista protiv da ege zeli, dapace.

stozer malih izvidaca je tocno preko puta nase zgrade, cesto vjezbaju postavljanje satora u nasem parku

----------


## egemama

TRES-TRES-TRESNJEVKA!!!   :Wink:  

bila sam u izvidacima i ne bih imala nista protiv da ege zeli, dapace.

stozer malih izvidaca je tocno preko puta nase zgrade, cesto vjezbaju postavljanje satora u nasem parku

----------


## Mukica

> Ja odgovorio, makar si pitala samo cure 
> 
> Eto, nikad nisam bio, a htio sam (nemam pojma zakaj mi starci nisu dali).
> 
> I priuštit ću to svojim klincima, pa ak' ima se svidi, nek uživaju (jedino ću probat nać neki odred koji je povezan s Crkvom - uostalom, skauti su izvorno katolička organizacija).


Evo Juroslav - Udruga katoličkih izviđača "Jarmina" - http://www.ukij.hr/

a za sve vas koje bi se rado prisjetile starih dobrih vremena ili se malo informirale.

Savez izvudjaca Hrvatske --> http://www.sih.hr/
Savez izvidjaca Zagreba --> http://www.siz.hr/

ScoutPark --> http://www.scoutpark.net ili svi linkovi na: http://www.scoutpark.net/linkhr.asp

----------


## dolega

ja sam bila u izviđačima kroz osnovnu školu.
bilo mi je super.zimovanja,logorovanja,izleti...mrak.
klinci nisu pokazali zanimanje za izviđače,ali ako budu nemam ništa protiv.

čak još uvijek imam i quipos.

----------


## Lutonjica

mog odgovora nema   :Wink:   :
*bila sam, ali sumnjam da ću upisati svoju djecu.*

----------


## Mukica

zanima me zakaj sumnjas.. nesto ti se zamjerilo ili mislis da ima boljih nacina za provodit slobodno vrijeme ili...

----------


## Sanjica

Definitivno najljepši period moga djetinjstva i moje mladosti...

Prestala sam tek  s odlaskom na studij. I iako sam poslije tog perioda počela uživati pravu slobodu življenja (samostalan život u drugom gradu, samostalno odlaženje na ljetovanje s društvom), nikada se više nisam tako dobro zabavljala i tako puno družila kao u to doba. Da ne spominjem razne vještine, upoznavanje novih krajeva, ljudi....

A ako netko možda i misli da se tamo događa svašta, to su gluposti. Svašta se događa i na školskim ekskurzijama, izletima, školskim dvorištima....

I ja se užasavam života današnjice i pomisli da svoju djecu trebamo "otpustiti" od sebe... I droge, i nasilja i svih zala današnjice. 

Zato sam sretna što se moje dijete bavi sportom i ide na izviđače, uostalom, i mi kao roditelji često ih vozimo na izlete u okolici pa se malo podružimo i baš sam sretna što se barem nakratko mogu vratiti u mladost.

Naravno da i dalje znam sve izviđačke pjesme, čvorove, orijentaciju u prirodi, signalizaciju zastavicama sam već malo prizaboravila, od Morzeove se sjećam samo SOS, a vještarstvo Partizanskog kurira nikad nisam položila jer sam redovito padala na polaganju šutnje   :Laughing:  .
Stare izviđačke džombe dobro znaju o čemu se radi!

----------


## Lutonjica

mukica, nemam neki pametan razlog. jednostavno, kad razmišljam o aktivnostima za zaru, izviđači mi UOPĆE nisu na pameti.

možda zato što i nisam neki prirodnjački tip, nisam ja uopće za izlete, šetnje, šatore, spavanje u prirodi. bilo mi je ok kad sam bila dijete, ali ni tada nisam zapravo bila taj tip. meni se u izviđačima najviše sviđalo pjevanje, npr, a ne slaganje šatora   :Grin:  

tako da će zara ići u izviđače samo ako mi sama jedan dan dođe doma iz škole i kaže da hoće u izviđače, ja ju neću upisati na vlastitu inicijativu.

----------


## apricot

meni tata nikada nije dao!   :Sad:  
ako Orka bude htjela, upisala bih je (BB, takvih nasrtaja je kod nas bilo i na zboru)

----------


## BusyBee

> možda zato što i nisam neki prirodnjački tip, nisam ja uopće za izlete, šetnje, šatore, spavanje u prirodi


Lutonjice, zar nisi negdje napisala da se najbolje opustas kad sama setas sumom?

A ja nigdje ne upisujem dijete na moju inicijativu, samo kad ona izrazi zelju.  :/

----------


## klmama

:Grin:  bila sam vođa čete   :Grin:  

ne sjećam se točno naziva, al imam sve relikvije doma kod mame.

pustit ću klince, nadam se da će imati bolju stegu nego mi  8)

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjice, zar nisi negdje napisala da se najbolje opustas kad sama setas sumom?


to je totalna istina.

ali šetnja šumom je za mene nekakvo mistično iskustvo. to je nešto što radim polako, razmišljajući, sanjareći.

ja ne idem u šumu sa gojzericama, štapom, ruksakom, ne jedem gablec na deki u travi... na to sam mislila. ne penjem se na sljeme. ne spavam u šatorima.

ne znam jel kužiš razliku??

----------


## maria71

ja te kužim........

----------


## Ancica

Joj, izvidacki dani, mogla bih sage o njima pisat!

Kak nam je bilo dobro!

U njima sam dobila svoju samostalnost, samopouzdanje, avanturisticki duh, beskrajno puno prijatelja, vidjela svijeta, nauzivala se prirode, _seize the day_ je postao dio mene...

Zbog izvidaca, sigurna sam, nema toga sto ja ne mogu.

----------


## dolega

> ak ste bile u izvidjacima, aj napisite koji odred


O.I. Miloje Pavlović-Peščenica
sad se sigurno zove drugačije  :Grin:  

btw.podsjetila se mi na pjesmu iz naslova i čitavo je popodne pjevušim.
to mi je fakat bilo najljepše razdoblje djetinjstva  :Wink:

----------


## Sanjica

OI "Dragica Delija" - Kutina

Jedna od ljepših akcija - Smotra izviđača Hrvatske na Jarunu dok je još bio šikara tek pokošena za naše logore, mislim tamo neke 85. godine, ali nisam sigurna.

Isuse, baš sam stara! Al kad sam prije par godina vodila moju vrtićku skupinu na izlet u našu sadašnju izviđačku kućicu (organizirao jedan roditelj - izviđač, a moj izviđački kolega iz mladosti) sa začuđujućom sam spretnosti demonstrirala podizanje šatora bez dna brojeći vrijeme sekundama.

Logorovanja:  Boračko jezero (BiH)  
                     Pakoštane 2 godine     
                     Mali lošinj            
                     Otok mladosti 2 godine

----------


## flower

planinarila cijelo djetinjstvo doslovce od svoje 4 god. do 13 god. svaki vikend osvajala vrhunce...a onda stala...sad se ponovno vracamo u planine...i uzivamo  :Smile:

----------


## Kaja

Joj, fantastičnoooo.
Muki, ma svaka ti čast.
Ja sam bila i još uvijek jesam članica OI "Vinkovci". I instruktorica sam 1. stupnja i u Savezu sam u Odboru za program i svašta nešta. Moja Dora je članica od prvog dana i bila je već na par akcijica.

Tako mi je drago što čitam ove postove. 
Ljubim vas sve uz izviđački pozdrav: BP

----------


## Mukica

kaja
jel ides kaj na forum scoutparka http://www.scoutpark.net/forum2/
tam ima zanimljivih stvari
tek sam se neki dan ukljucila i sad pokusavam uhvatiti i shvatiti kaj se u biti desava u SIH-u, od rasprave o uniformi pa do pravilnika i clanarina

----------


## tinkie winkie

Kod nas su u moje vrijeme djeca išla ili na vjeronauk ili u izviđače. Ne postoji razlog, nije pravilo, nego eto tako. Nije bilo nikog ko je išao na oboje. Ja sam bila među onima na vjeronauku. I dandanas mi je žao što nisam išla i jedno i drugo. Upisala bih djecu svakako, ako bi imali interes.

----------


## Mukica

ja sam, recimo, isla na vjeronauk u izvidjackoj uniformi...   :Grin:  a bilo je to, tam negdje 80-tih godina, u 4-5-6 il' 7 razredu OŠ... ne sjecamse vise, al bilo je poslije prve picesti i krizme na koju nisam nikad otisla jer mi je dojadilo

sveceniku bas nije bilo drago  kad me vidio u uniformi, al bolje da sam dosla i tak nego nikak, a mojima na sastancima nije bas bilo milo kaj mi je prek cvora od marame visio srebrni krizic s lancica, al kaj bi im ja...

ocu rec da se sve moze, ak se bas jako hoce...

----------


## Mukica

htjedoh reci:

al bilo je poslije prve picesti i *prije* krizme

----------


## Ines

nisam bila izvidjacica  :Grin:  i moram priznati da do sada nisam nti razmisljala o tom da bi cure upisala tamo.
kad sam bila mala dida me jednom odveo na neki sastanak izvidjaca, sta li, ne sjecam se inije me se eso dojmilo-ocio sam skuzila da bimi to bilo prevece hodanja  :Laughing:  

ak ce cure htjet ic- nemam ista protiv, dapace- bilo bi mi drago da malo lunjaju po prirodi jer sa mom bas za to nece imat prilike

----------


## Sanjica

Ne znam otkud ta povezanost s vjeronaukom. Ja sam sasvim normalno išla i na vjeronauk i na izviđače. 

U školi su nas ispitivali o tome tko ide na vjeronauk, malo ispirali mozak tipa "ljudi su nastali od majmuna", ali nikada nitko nije povezivao, odnosno odvajao izviđače od vjeronauka.

----------


## Bubica

upravo tako, i pa prvi puta čujem za takve podjele. A živjel asam u vrlo malom mjestu gdje su svi sve znali....

----------


## Sanjica

Smješno mi je ono kod Ines - "izviđačica"...
One koje su još aktivne znaju i sadašnje eventualne nove nazive. 

Jesu li još uvijek pčelice, poletarci, izviđači, planinke, brđani i brđanke?

----------


## Mukica

mislim da je to sad ovak podjeljeno:

postoje družine (nekad čete) *poletaraca i pčelica* (niži razredi osnovne škole). Podjeljeni su na jata, to je ostalo isto ko nekad.

na družine *mlađih izviđača* i planinki (viši razredi osnovne škole) čine ih patrole (nekad vodovi)  

onda imaju družine koje okupljaju izviđače i planinke *istraživače* (srednja škola)... također su organizirani u patrole.

I n akraju su klubovi *brđana*...

----------


## apricot

Muki, mijenjaj nick!
Od danas si "brđanka" pa kud puklo da puklo!
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Kaja

> kaja
> jel ides kaj na forum scoutparka http://www.scoutpark.net/forum2/
> tam ima zanimljivih stvari
> tek sam se neki dan ukljucila i sad pokusavam uhvatiti i shvatiti kaj se u biti desava u SIH-u, od rasprave o uniformi pa do pravilnika i clanarina


Idem na taj forum, al stvarno mi se ne da raspravljati o tim stvarima s ljudima tamo. Sad su forum "pruzeli" mlađi članovi pa onda oni vladaju :cerek: Ja ti pripadam skupini "starijih". 
Kako me oduševljavaš svojim izviđačkim znanjem :cmokić do neba:

----------


## Kaja

> mislim da je to sad ovak podjeljeno:
> 
> postoje družine (nekad čete) *poletaraca i pčelica* (niži razredi osnovne škole). Podjeljeni su na jata, to je ostalo isto ko nekad.
> 
> na družine *mlađih izviđača* i planinki (viši razredi osnovne škole) čine ih patrole (nekad vodovi)  
> 
> onda imaju družine koje okupljaju izviđače i planinke *istraživače* (srednja škola)... također su organizirani u patrole.
> 
> I n akraju su klubovi *brđana*...


Tako je. Potpisujem. Ma oduševljena sam!!!!

----------


## Kaja

Btw, Muki, ove godine se vraćamo na Otok mladosti. Imat ćemo tamo svoju 8. smotru SIH-a i jako sam sretna zbog toga iako sumnjam da ću ići.
Al, u svakom slučaju, izviđači će se vratiti na svoj dragi Otok

----------


## Arwen

bila sam i opet bi ja neka sam "ostarila" ali ih u mom mistu nema
imam samo lijepe uspomene iz izviđača
i ako mi dijete bude htjelo;naravno ako se aktiviraju ovdje, zašto ne 
rado bi ga upisala

----------


## pinocchio

ja sam skroz opaljena na prirodu-najbolje se osjećam tamo gdje je zrak čist i gdje ne dopiru zvukovi civilizacije. kratko bila u izviđačima i planinarima i nikad nisam prežalila što se nisam više aktivirala. 
sutra bi vrištala od sreće da mi lada kaže "hoću biti pčelica".

----------


## tatek

Nisam bio izvidjac (niti MZ), ali smo oboje prirodno navudreni i aktivni planinari vec jako dugo (meni ce sad 20 godina). Medju ostalim, MZ i ja  organiziramo i dva planinarsko-esperantska susreta (jedan bas za obitelji sa klincima i jedan za sve uzraste) na kojem se okupljaju ljudi iz razlicitih zemalja.  Sve to nam je fora pa tako odgajamo i klince.

Za informacije o tim susretima bacite pogled na linkove: 
http://www.angelfire.com/va3/vanja0/MKRhrMain.html (hrvatska verzija)
http://www.angelfire.com/va2/Vanja/ (esperantska, ali puno slika sa dosadasnjih susreta na daljim stranicama)

Vedran je bio na prvom planinarskom izletu sa 5 mjeseci, Zrinka cak sa 2 i pol. Sad ima 5 godina i bio je vise puta na Velebitu, jednom i u Alpama i trudimo se sto cesce ici u brda i prirodu opcenito (vec je i clan PD). Planinarski dnevnik je vec napola pun (Zrinkin je isto sve ispunjeniji) i nadamo se da ce nastaviti tako i kad ne budu vise isli s nama izlete.
Ove godine bi mogli i na koje kampiranje ...

Kaj se tice izvidjaca, obzirom da aktivnosti planinarskih drustava obicno bas nisu usmjerene djece tad mi se izvidjaci cine kao prikladna alternativa i, da, rado bih upisao njih oboje kad za to dodje vrijeme.

Inace, jako me veseli sto ovdje ima vas dosta koji ste skloni prirodi (cini mi se da to bas nije tako cest slucaj i dosta rijetko vidimo cijele obitelji u prirodi drugacijoj od Maksimira, Jaruna i Sljemena autom). Ljudi s kojima se druzimo isto vole prirodu i planine i ponekad idemo zajedno, no oni ipak cesto nemaju vremena za izlete tako da cesto (na zalost ... sve je zabavnije kad nas je vise pa tako i ti izleti) idemo sami.

Dakle, svi u prirodu!

----------


## Samoborka

Mukice, ja sam bila "Marko Šavrić" iz Gajnica.
Sjećaš se kad smo se svi zajedno da budemo jedni od drugih bolji.
"...Kaj da "crveni!" nas pobjede?, a mi smo bili žuti?" Čak sam i pikirala sa vašeg Starog grada Susedgrada. Tek sam se 1980. uključila aktivno, a 1986. prestala ići. I strašno mi je žao. Osvojili su ćak i  Triglav kad sam ja odustala od izviđača. Uopće ne znam zašto. Mlado ludo!!!
Najbolje mi je bilo na Smotri izviđača na Jarunu, kaj su se moje curke zaljubljivale u vaše dečke, a i naravno obrnuto!

Ovdje kod nas su samo Skauti, ali nisam sigurna za koju dob djece su aktivni.

AH DOBRA STARA VREMENA, KOJA NIKAD NE BIH MIJENJALA!!!

----------


## mamazika

I ja sam bila, ali kratko, u 8. i 1. srednje. Ostalo mi je u sjećanju kao kombinacija discipline (ustajanje, lijeganje, urednost) i raspuštenosti (tu mislim na pljuge i cugu) ali i na krasno druženje i prvi boravak u prirodi (u totalnoj divljini na Pakri, 5 km od dućana). Upisala bi dečke ako budu htjeli. Ali prvo će proći "kućnu" školu ponašanja u prirodi.

----------


## Mukica

Samoborka... savricevci, nasi vjecni rivali... kak se ne bi sjecala... ja nisam bila na jarunu nego u stabu smotre naselja jezek tj. poletaraca u policijskoj skoli u simunskoj... a i tam je bilo predivno.. a na jarun smo dolazili navecer...

Trge, sameka i ostalih decki se sjecas, ne?

a jel se sjecas naseg pinokia?
tipa koji je na smotri, nakon sto je otisla ona grupa ayllu danima svirao na traktur i slicne naprave
on ti je sad sef mariacija...

----------


## Samoborka

Naravno da su Trgo, Samek i ostali bili legende kod nas u Savricu.
Vidiš nemrem se sjetiti Pinokia, ali vaše Kaje se jako dobro sjecam. Ona je bila s nama na Jarunu.

Poslije sam ti ja bila vodnica, neko kratko vrijeme i bilo je par vaših curki koje su se jako skompale sa mnom. Ali mlade generacije od mene.

O, bilo je jedno "plavo oko" kod Vas od dečkiju tada, ali se ne sjećam kako se više zvao, a čini mi se da je bio generacija s Mihom. Generacija starija od mene.

Sjećam se jedne zgode kad smo bili zajedno u Brodarici. Vaši su se organizirali tak da su imali u šatoru na podu spužve, a mi kako smo se snašle. Meni je u to vrijeme bio rodendan koji se naravno znao, a tvoje cure su mi za rodendan poklonile da spavat kod njih u satoru. :Smile: ))
Šteta što se ta stara ekipa ne primi tog posla.

----------


## Mukica

cure i decki

ako ikako mozete nabavite knjigu *"100 zmajeva" Nenada Velickovica* u izdanju *Omnibusa*

za sad je ima za kupit samo u BiH
a nadam se da ce skoro bit i u HR

od kad mi je danas dosla na stol u ured, nemrem ju pustit
dobicu otkaz ako ovak nastavim
citam i suze mi idu na oci od smijeha i uspomena

----------


## fegusti

ja sam bila jako, jako kratko izvidjacica.
nama, pocetnicima, su uvaljivali da dijelimo letke po postanskim sanducicima pa mi dojadilo ubrzo.

kcer je jednu godinu bila u izvidjacima pomorcima i bilo joj je dosadno na tim tjednim sastancima, a ispostavilo se da bas ne gusta u spavanju pod satorom i vedrim/oblacnim nebom pa je odustala. (najveca su joj mora bile razne bube)

----------


## Ariens

OI "Rade Končar" - krenula neke 1987. godine
od 1988. postala sam vodnik i imala svoj vod   :Grin:  decke mladje od mene samo godinu dana   :Razz:  
Redovito sam isla na sastanke, izlete, ljetovanja... a onda sam se preselila i jednostavno prestala.  :/ 

Ako M. bude htjela naravno da cu je upisati.

----------


## retha

Evo ja glasala da je (meni osobno) to sve bezveze. 
Satori, bube, blato, logorska vatrica... me nikada nisu fascinirali.
Ja sam ovak malo cudnjikava.  :/ 

No MM je lud za time i predpostavljam da ako ce Buba izraziti zelju da ide na izvidace morat cu popustit i pustit je.
Mene je toliko strah tih krpelja i ostalih "radosti" tog tipa da to nije normalno.

----------


## Nataša T.

Draga Kaja,

izviđački pozdrav od Nataše iz Rijeke!

Nadam se da znaš koje   :Grin:

----------


## malena beba

u nas nema izvidjaca  :/   :Sad:

----------


## Zdenka2

Nisam bila izviđačica i nije mi žao, jer sam bila tip od knjige otkad znam za sebe. Svoju djecu bih upisala, ako bi to oni htjeli.

----------


## ina33

Nisam bila (nisam od grupnih eventova (grupa - meni više od 4-6), MM je bio i bilo mu super. Obožavam prirodu, ali nasamo, u dvoje do maks šestero, sve preko mi je previše ekipe. Nemam neki unaprijed definirani stav - ako nam dijete bude htjelo - neka ide.

----------


## ina33

Ono - meni je uvijek bilo interesantnije gledat prirodu, divit se ovome ili onome, ići po svom ritmu, ne "palim se" na zajedničke aktivnosti - paljenje vatre, orijentacija, traženje ovoga ili onoga. Ne volim čak niti grupni turizam, turističe vodiče itd. MM-u to sve super, još mi zapjeva pokoju izviđačku. Dok ne moram ja ići - it's ok.

----------


## tatek

Nikad nisam bio izvidjac, ali mi je priroda u srcu, odrastao sam uz sumu u predgradju ZG-a i tako zivio 30 godina, a i poslije sam redovno odlazio u prirodu, sam ili s prijateljima,a  i sad smo redovni, klinci se dobro osjecaju u prirodi. Ako budu bili zainteresirani, rado cu ih upisati u izvidjace, mislim da je to korisnije i bolje od recimo sportskih treninga.

(BTW, bas planiram sutra uzeti slobodan dan i landrati solo negdje po nekom brdu ...  :D  )

----------


## Maslačkica

Bila 1 ili 2 puta, bilo mi SUUUUUUPPPPPERRRR!!!! Ja sam bila s prijateljicom iz osnovne i još uvijek pričamo o tome. 

Eh da, jedino bih preporučila da možda dijete ide sa nekim poznatim, jer znam da djeca koja se nisu nikoga znala od prije nisu baš imala super iskustva kao ja i moja prijateljica.

----------


## vikiikatja

Prijavljujem se, 16.četa, OI Columba Pacis! Općina Maksimir.
Bila od 2. razreda osnovne do faksa. Tad se sve rasformiralo i na području naše općine radi, mislim, samo jedna četa.
Bila sam nedavno na sprovodu jednog starog izviđača. Ne moram pričati koga sam sve srela i kakve su se sve emocije i sjećanja vratila. Pjevali smo(baš na sprovodu) sve stare pjesme, plakali za njim, prošlim vremenima.....
Upisala bi klince odmah kad bi bilo na području Ravnica gdje živimo. Ja se osobno nebi mogla ponovno uhvatiti u koštac s time jer puno radim, ali voljela bi da to sve opet oživi!

----------


## petarpan

nisam bila...mogla sam...ja sam malo freak na prirodu...mrzim bube i ostala gmizava stvorenja, ježim se spavanja na otvorenom, kampiranja i inog....
najljepša stvar u tome mi je, zapravo, druženje....
ali nisam tip za "prirodu"   :Grin:

----------


## tulip

Ajme, koliko nas ima! 
Ja sam bila pomorac-pčelica, planinka, brđanka...OIP "7 sekretara SKOJ-a". Od 3. osnovne do faksa, kad sam otišla u Zg, a i nekako mi se sve to bilo razvodnilo i pogubilo. Tek kad sam vidjela ljubičastu plastičnu skautsku karticu..nekako mi to više nije bilo to pa se u Zg nisam uključila. 
Moj sin je svakakve uspavanke slušao, al kad mi ponestane ideja, isplivaju i Kako da jednoj pčelici... i Mi planinke...i slične. Mislim da se sjećam svake svake izviđačke pjesme. I semafora, i svih čvorova..
Ja sam obožavala to lutanje po prirodi, gubljenje po njivama, bila sam majstor za crtanje profila terena  :Smile: , a o logorskoj vatri da ne govorimo. 
Ali mi recimo više baš ne paše spavanje na parketu u školskim dvoranama ili na goloj zemlji, nakon studentskog doma sam počela cijeniti komfor. 
Imam stvarno predivnih uspomena, iako nekad mislim da sam si mogla korisnije ispuniti to vrijeme pa npr. ići u muzičku ili se baviti nekim sportom, ovako znam hrpu stvari koje su totalno beskorisne za gradski život :Smile:  Al me zato naučilo timskom radu, disciplini, čak rukovođenju, motivaciji (za što mi je poslije firma plaćala seminare).
Ne znam koliko se to sve promijenilo, da li se zadržao taj duh, ali u današnje vrijeme je velika stvar ostati bar malo u kontaktu s prirodom i osjetiti da si samo dio nje. Ako klinci budu htjeli, nek idu, vjerojatno će i mene povući da se angažiram. Znam da su nam u susjednoj zgradi ali baš ne pratim što rade.
Oćemo jedno Rodino jato organizirat?
Baš me lovi nostalgija, mogla bih još pisat, al već sam pretjerala...

----------


## tulip

Ili da osnujemo klub roditelja - brđana?

----------


## veljko

Evo ovako:
Bio sam i jos sam uvijek clan izvidjaca od 1982 u OI V.GORTAN u Rijeci,zatim OI KVARNER,SUSAK i ovom prilikom pozdravljam sve koji me poznaju iz tih odreda.Bio sam aktivan clan do 1989 kada sam otisao raditi i zivjeti u Italiju pa mi to otezava da se cesce vidim sa starim drustvom ali mi imamo na Zlobinu (blizu Fuzina)jedan izvidjacki dom koji iznajmljujemo nekim odredima za feste i takve stvari pa se svako toliko nadjemo i mi "stari".To je tako lijep osjecaj da cesto puta dolazim na tako nesto iz Italije i pravim kilometre samo da bih se vidio sa starim drustvom.Osim toga cuo sam da se u Rijeci ponovo zele okupiti stari izvidjaci iz svih odreda pa ako neko nesto zna neka me kontaktira ili neka napise na forumu.
Hvala.
P.S. ja bih pustio da se anketiraju samo oni koji su to probali jer ovo ispada da trazimo necije misljenje a on jadnik pojma o tom nema pa eto da ipak nesto napise.

----------


## ruzica

Ko dijete nisam bila, nisu mi dali starci i uvijek čeznutljivo pratila rad izviđača (čak jednom pobjegla na proljetne igre poletaraca kad su se održavale u našoj školi. Ali se nisam dobro osjećala jer nisam bila uigrana s ekipom).
Kasnije radila u školi i uključila se u brđane. Prekrasno... logorovanja, planinarenja, ljetovanja (M. bio star 1 godinu na svom prvom ljetovanju-logorovanju).
M i M uključeni i aktivni (svojevoljno, bez ikakvog nagovora), mada trenutno odred baš i ne funkcionira. Ali nadamo se da će se netko primiti posla i sve ponovo pokrenuti.

Inače svako ljeto nekoliko dana budemo u šatoru u kampu. Tek toliko da se prisjetimo izviđačkih dana....... :Smile: !

----------


## pikula

Bila sama na par sastanaka,jer su u našoj školi išli skoro svi. Bilo je nekako neugodno i neljepo. Ne bih upisala svoju djecu, a čak mislim da je to jedna od rijetkih stvari od kojih bi ih pokušala odgovoriti od toga.

----------


## ivarica

> Bila sama na par sastanaka,jer su u našoj školi išli skoro svi. Bilo je nekako neugodno i neljepo. Ne bih upisala svoju djecu, a čak mislim da je to jedna od rijetkih stvari od kojih bi ih pokušala odgovoriti od toga.


mozda te prvi dojam prevario
meni su isto neke stvari koje se vezuju uz skaute bile odbojne, sva ta stega, ali to su samo americki filmovi

vec je petu godinu na izvidjacima, sastanke i izlete ne propusta
ove godine je na logorovanju spavao sam u satoru, njegov izbor, 10 godina i sam u satoru, mnoge odrasle bilo bi frka  :Smile:

----------


## majamarko

Bila sam član O.I."Split" 12 godina. Prošla sam sve, bila sam planinka, brđanka, vođa jata,patrole,čete,načelnica odreda, vođa logora...Bilo je to prekrasno iskustvo koje ne bih mjenjala ni za što. Tako sam i MM-a upoznala, on je bio načelnik O.I."Jelen"... Djeca su nam upisana u izviđače od dana rođenja, odemo tu i tamo na neku akciju kad nas zovu, bili smo ovo ljeto 2 puta po 1 dan na Smotri SIH-a.

----------


## 2xmama

moji su dečki krenuli prošle godine (jedan poletarac, jedan izviđač) i oduševljeni su! A i mi smo :Smile:  
Konačno aktivnost na kojoj sudjeluju obojica,a ne svađaju se :Klap:  (ne daju im, razvijaju zajedništvo).
Izlete ne propuštaju,a i na logorovanja/zimovanja/proljetovanja idu kad god uspijemo naći sponzore(bake i dede :Wink: ).
Na žalost to nije više onako jeftino kao u naše vrijeme,ali je jeftinije od mnogočega drugoga.
A svaki puta sa sastanka/izleta/logorovanja dođu s mnogo toga naučenog, sklapaju nova prijateljstva,a iskustvo ljetnog kampa - šatori, polaganje kojekakvih vještina, pranje suđa :Laughing: ....nezamjenjivo!
Mene roditelji nisu puštali na izviđače,ali sam se družila s puno njih i bila užasno tužna što ne mogu sudjelovati u njihovim aktivnostima. valjda sam zato svesrdno podržala svoje dečke kad su saznali za odred.

Veliki BRAVO za izviđače i još veća pusa i zahvala našem voditelju odreda (TUR) i svim predvodnicima! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Lili75

Stara tema, al ne znam gdje da pitam.

Dakle, ima li netko iskustvo, preporuku, dvojim (trojim) između:

Odred izviđača Jarun, 
OI Plamen ili 
OI Golub mira

Ima li netko neku info? Hvala unaprijed.

Curka me gnjavi već 2 godine.  :Smile:  a ja sam bila u izviđačima, pa bih voljela da i oni prođu to divno iskustvo, boravak u prirodi i ostalo.

----------


## larmama

Moja je od nižih razreda u izviđačima i to u OI Jarun.  Zadnjih godina je slabije aktivna no ljetni tabori se ne propuštaju.  Ona zadovoljna a onda smo i mi  :Smile: .

----------


## Lili75

*larmama*, treba li se redovito ići na okupljanja, jel to 1x tjedno ili? malo nam je to zbog drugih aktivnosti teško organizirati da bude redovito tijekom godine, al probali bismo.

znači OK vam je u OI Jarun? kako najlakše da dođem do njih? Probala sam mailom nije mi nitko odgovorio.

----------


## larmama

da, jednom tjedno su okupljanja, nije obavezno biti redovit. Moja je u osnovnoj uz izviđače išla u muzičku i na atletiku. Povremeno su izleti bilo u prirodu, bilo tipa, muzej, kino .... Zatim ima i raznoraznih izviđačkih okupljanja, natjecanja. . Organizirana su i zimovanja, proljetovanja i ljetni tabor. 
Javim im se na face. Ak ne uspiješ, budem preko svoje organizirala da ti se jave.

----------


## Lili75

Ok onda ću preko fejsa, hvalaa.

----------

